# Rancilio Silvia second pipe in tank



## barrykensett (Dec 15, 2009)

My new Silvia has two water pipes in the tank, I understand the second is a recent modification. One is long enough to reach to the bottom of the tank and is retained by a prong on the tank, this is clearly the suction pipe. What is the other pipe for? It won't reach to the bottom. Looks like an overflow but I can't see why one would be needed. Anyone any ideas?

Barry


----------



## MonkeyHarris (Dec 3, 2010)

It's for pressure release from the bolier.


----------



## sandykt (Dec 3, 2009)

When I got my Silvia I was also confused about the second pipe and after some research found out it's to attach a filter to it.


----------



## MonkeyHarris (Dec 3, 2010)

sandykt said:


> When I got my Silvia I was also confused about the second pipe and after some research found out it's to attach a filter to it.


Are we talking about the same pipe? The short one? I have my filter on the long one. I watched





 ages ago on lowering the Silvia's boiler pressure and it shows the second pipe as the pressure overflow pipe for the boiler (stop it blowing up







) Unless the mod is wrong? lol


----------



## sandykt (Dec 3, 2009)

I think I should have checked my machine before answering!! The shorter pipe is clipped to the underneath of the lid for the water tank and the longer pipe has the water filter attached to it. Sorry, my apologies.


----------

